# Sad Story, another reason to crunch :(



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

Well guys, 

11/12 was a sad day for a family/group of people, and for the company I work for.  One of our beloved employees passed away.  Not only did he pass away, but he passed away because of Pancreatic Cancer at ONLY the age of 34.  Struggled with it for three years and left behind his 4 year old daughter and his wife who was pregnant with his 2nd child who is due any day now.

Here are the letters that were sent from our world headquarters in Geneva at first announcing his loss, then the follow up email explaining his unfortunate event in more detail.  Some text was left out to protect identities.

*Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 4:08 PM
Subject: Loss of loved one



Dear Colleagues,

It is with great sadness we share the news of the premature passing of our (employee name)

(his name) was part of the MSC family for many years and he will truly be missed.

For those who have asked, the funeral arrangements are below.

Visitation
Saturday and Sunday 2:00 – 4:00 p.m. and 7:00 – 9:00 at*


Here is the follow up email with the details:

*Sent: Tuesday, November 17, 2009 10:01 AM

Subject: TRUST FUND For



Dear Colleagues  



As You are  aware from below email  our colleague (his name) ( 34) Passed away after 3 years of struggling fight with Pancreatic Cancer .

His remarkable dedication until last month when he was still attempting to come to work  shows his dedication but more importantly his will and fight to battle this devastating disease.



What the announcement of his Funeral is not mentioning is that (his name) is leaving behind  a wife , a 4 year hold daughter and a new child that will be born shortly .



The (last name) family has opened a Trust, our intention is to contribute to the fund as generous as we can.

Mine  is just an informal request that  I hope  will touch each individual,  therefore  I’m asking  all of the Office managers you to gently pass the news of (his name) death along with his story  so that  the Job he contribute to build a stronger MSC until the eve of his death will not be done in vain and his children will be able to finish their studies thanks to MSC Family Contribution  .



Please feel free to spread the request amongst you relatives , friend , Customers, vendors as every penny will really count !



If you would want to make a donation please send a check to the HR department in NY addressed to Mediterranean Shipping Company indicating in the memo field (his name) Fund”. We will then deliver all amount collected to (his name) family.



Thanks for your attention in this matter*


I am in no way shape or form asking for a donation.  I just wanted to share this and with detail because cancer is one of the reasons we are crunching and daily it takes more lives.  this man was 34 years old and left behind a growing family.  I won't say it brings tears to my eyes, but it sure as hell had a affect on my work day and even now.  other people in the office must have seen this email and thats it.  But I know what this is, I have over paid my electric bill since February because of it, I have spent thousands and also received thousands of hard earned dollars in hardware from other great members who are also familiar with this.  It's CANCER, and it took the life of this young man.   Guys, just keep crunching, fuck I ain't never stopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


My grief/best wishes goes out to him and his family.  I will be confirming details tomorrow and sending out whatever I can spare for my donation as employee of the company I am.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2009)

My Father in law is dying of pancreatic cancer. He has 3-6 months to live, so this one really hits home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My Father in law is dying of pancreatic cancer. He has 3-6 months to live, so this one really hits home.



Sorry to hear that Paul.  It just seems like each day more and more this thing is taking lives.  Not only Cancer, but all sorts of diseases.  Even if we never find a cure or anything to better it, at least I have peace of mind knowing I tried my best.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

Paul and David, I'm sorry to hear this, all of my rigs are going to be crunching exclusively cancer projects until further notice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Paul and David, I'm sorry to hear this, all of my rigs are going to be crunching exclusively cancer projects until further notice



Thanks ION.  But we can't forget Cancer ain't the only one out there taking lives away.  Regardless your help is really appreciated dude


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks ION.  But we can't forget Cancer ain't the only one out there taking lives away.  Regardless your help is really appreciated dude



Thanks.  I plan on cycling through projects, maybe just cancer for the rest of the year, then Muscular Dystrophy or Aids for a few months, and then on to the next one.  Doing this allows me to easily get to a certain milestone in each project (for example, a ruby or emerald badge), at which point I may choose to move on to the next project.  I know I could set my computers to do all at once, but I like doing them separately better 

Regardless of what projects you crunch, don't stop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks.  I plan on cycling through projects, maybe just cancer for the rest of the year, then Muscular Dystrophy or Aids for a few months, and then on to the next one.  Doing this allows me to easily get to a certain milestone in each project (for example, a ruby or emerald badge), at which point I may choose to move on to the next project.  I know I could set my computers to do all at once, but I like doing them separately better
> 
> *Regardless of what projects you crunch, don't stop*



Well said!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 18, 2009)

Hits home for me this story having lost my father to cancer only a few weeks ago. I just hope one day a cure can be found as i wish noone would have to go through the pain of seeing a love one deteriate like what happened to dad. Paulieg be strong mate and cherish the time you have left with your dad. I hate cancer i hate it so much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Hits home for me this story having lost my father to cancer only a few weeks ago. I just hope one day a cure can be found as i wish noone would have to go through the pain of seeing a love one deteriate like what happened to dad. Paulieg be strong mate and cherish the time you have left with your dad. I hate cancer i hate it so much.



  MY best wishes go out to you and your fam. TRIP!   We are doing everything we can to contribute and thats what counts.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

i always asked myself, why cancer is one of the most common forms of deaths today... even 200 years ago, cancer was very rare, compared to nowadays. even MY mum has something, that can get bad, if she is unlucky. (right breast :/... she is on the edge, very grey zone:shadedshu )
our family is luckily relativly resistant against cancer. only one person, in 5 Generations died of cancer (on both sides together, so only one at all, the mother of my father), and i never heard someone beside my mother got it, her father, my 84 year old granfather, has even only marginal grey hair, and stopped smoking from one day to another (he smoked 3 packs until then,each day.) its mostly black, till today.sounds like were a lucky family. we not even lost a member in WW2. google "Operation Gomorrha", and then after reading it, realise: im Hamburgian. so is my Family since over 75 Years.
i hope my beloved ones wont die, thru this horrible threat.a threat, that makes the pharma industry rich. like aids.like H1n1.i bet they have some responsibility....but i cant proof that...
 so, as said: keep on crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing VW.  I hope your family continues to stay and free from any horrible disease


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2009)

I tell ya if I knew I was about to die I wouldn't be going in to work. Screw that. I would be at home crunching like a mad man. Hell by the time I was done the damn coffee maker would be crunching.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for sharing VW.  I hope your family continues to stay and free from any horrible disease



theyre sick,nearly the whole time,they break much bones and stuff,especially my cousins, but they wont die so easily. 
I had even more Luck.
only one resulting genetic strain (out of 3 existent strains in my family,that derive out of 4) is "unaffectable",even by things, that would knock other people down for weeks. and from this strain, only one child was born.
guess who was that.

one day, we will might earn the benefits of our fruits. and im pretty sure we will. how long does it take, to build a functional quantum computer?

if i knew, i would die, i would blow myself up, together with the biggest ass**** on the planet. i just need to know, who that is!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how long does it take, to build a functional quantum computer?


 You're German. Can't you guys build a functional quantum computer out of Legos or something?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're German. Can't you guys build a functional quantum computer out of Legos or something?



legos are danish. we germans, sadly, are the BEST weapon/military weapons engineers, and car engineers in the world. no conccurence.
oh, and nearly all people from all the world,love the food we eat!
we also have most of AMD´s FABs here...
and we have CERN, the biggest "particle emitter" in the world.
its even capable of producing small black holes.

ah i nearly forgot: we invented 90% of all chemical,illegal drugs worldwide. including heroine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> legos are danish. we germans, sadly, are the BEST weapon/military weapons engineers, and car engineers in the world. no conccurence.
> oh, and nearly all people from all the world,love the food we eat!
> we also have most of AMD´s FABs here...
> and we have CERN, the biggest "particle emitter" in the world.
> its even capable of producing small black holes.



Best weapons? Meh I doubt that. But thats a story for another thread. Lets not derail the importance of this one anymore.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Best weapons? Meh I doubt that. But thats a story for another thread. Lets not derail the importance of this one anymore.



youre right, so i just say:
most american technology is GERMAN or was GERMAN. google: "project paperclip".
sry mailman.
back to topic! we need moar output, for the sick!
there is a whole lot of cancer bastard cells to kill!

EDIT: PM me, if you want to discuss with me.of course a friendly discussion ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

@mailman

I'm still figuring out how to make the remote control for the TV in my living room crunch . Good to bring some humor into the thread after these sad stories that were posted.


----------

